# slow loading video



## jeanine928 (Feb 28, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ok, we just bought a brand new HP witha quad processor, Windows Vista Premium and have a DSL connection. We are having an issue with streaming video on the internet, mainly on apple.com. We try to watch some of the movie trailers on their site using the quicktime player. The movie loads really slow, so we have to wait like 2 or 3 minutes before hitting the play button. This is frustrating since I can view these videos on my friends PC which is older and has cable as their ISP. What could be the problem??


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

> and have a DSL connection


Go here, run a test and post the results. Choose the server closest to you.

http://www.speedtest.net/


----------



## jeanine928 (Feb 28, 2008)

501 kbps download, 133 kbps upload. . . . is it just the speed of dsl?


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

That's not very good for DSL. What are the specs of your package, what did they sell you and who is the provider?

You could check with their help department, tell them your speed and see what they say.

With SBC/ATT&T it's usually about 1400 to 5500 depending on package. Mine is at 2500 down and 440 up.

That speed is probably your problem.



> This is frustrating since I can view these videos on my friends PC which is older and has cable as their ISP.


Nothing to do with the age of the computer.


----------

